# Good recurve strings



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

erose, I think Lancaster Archery Supply probably has all that are available commercially. Beyond that I think you're into custom or DIY strings. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bow...ories/bow-strings-cables.html?archery_type=10 You might want to ask this question in the Arrows and String forum. Regards LT


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

I highly recommend Scotts Strings. Go search them up on ebay, they sell custom recurve strings for 15 dollars a piece. They also have just about every color of 8125G if youre into color coordinating your equipment.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

If you are going to shoot much then just learn to DIY, worth it after the second string.

-Grant


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

grantmac said:


> If you are going to shoot much then just learn to DIY, worth it after the second string.


Now lemme see.

```
PEL Portable String Jig				$69.99
Cartel New Serving Jig				$12.99 
Brownell Fast Flight Plus String Material 1/4#	$44.99 
BCY #62 Braided Serving .021"			$17.50 

vs

Cartel Fast Flight Recurve String (White)	$14.99
```
Add the satisfaction of making your own to the list and yep, absolutely worth it.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I've had good luck with Champion Custom Bowstrings (Chad) at http://www.recurves.com


----------



## scolist (Sep 16, 2014)

Let me give you some insight. I have 2 different strings for my bow, both bought from LAS.

1) Cartel Fast Flight 70" 14 strand. Measurement at center serving .090"

2) Stone Mountain D97 70" 14strand. Measurement at center serving .120"

I have a dozen swaged end arrows that I haven't been able to find large groove nocks for. I can't use them as is on the D97 string. I also have a dozen large groove G nock arrows that will work on this D97 string, but wont work with the Cartel Fast Flight.

I hope I didn't get you confused.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

One of the easiest things you can do is buy a serving jig and some serving material and make your center serving exactly the diameter you want. A cheap serving jig is about $15 and serving material is about the same per spool. If you really want to save money, buy some .015 serving and build up your center serving to fit your nock size. It takes about 10 minutes of watching a YouTube instructional video and you'll be set for a lifetime of perfect nock fits. 

Or you can spend a bunch of money on different strings, never be really happy with nock fit and just compromise.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

While it does take more than a few strings to break even, I enjoy it. I make them for our JOAD kids, though I have said about a dozen times "last free string", still havent got around to charging for them. I did try a couple different serving jigs, if I was going to recommend any one piece of gear it would be a beiter winder. Puts the other serving jigs to shame. As well, watch for string and serving material on the auction site. I havent paid over 30 yet for a full 1/4# spool of 8190/8125/8125g. And once you get into multicolor and pinstripes the possibilities are endless.

cheers



ThomVis said:


> Now lemme see.
> 
> ```
> PEL Portable String Jig				$69.99
> ...


----------



## SD40 (Dec 25, 2005)

http://ssstrings.com/


----------



## scolist (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm a beginner, so I'm going to take my lumps. :BangHead:

I do have two D97 strings, now if only I could find large groove swaged type nocks.


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

Learned how to do serving after the original string had the serving loosen. This also allowed me to play with it to get a good nock fit. When I got an f rig it was a natural to make my own string. Look up Viper1's revised plans - nice simple jig from a couple 2x4's and some hardware, prob about $30 in materials. Then when you have a problem you don't need to run to a pro shop, bug a coach, or wait for shipping. Plus, as others have said you can get your ideal nock fit.
Paul


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

Learn to make your own.


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

I got mine from someone local to me. Very tight and well made. I'd love to learn how to make my own but with limited time I'd rather be shooting...

http://www.x-tremecustombowstringz.com/


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

Arrowdynamicarchery.wix.com/arrowdynamicstrings makes great strings at a low price! All pre stretched at high tension to eliminate shoot in time!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

My jig cost under $20 and it's build on unistrut.

In my mind an archer should already have a serving jig, it's kind of essential equipment.

-Grant


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I order mine from 60X here on AT. Great quality and they perform and look amazing.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Bob, can you school me on why the Beiter is so much better?

But in terms of 'over compensating', surely this will make anyone the biggest swinging stringer in their neighborhood ... http://www.lancasterarchery.com/speciatly-super-server-600-string-serving-machine.html


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll second Scott's strings. The 8125G string I have is great and the two others that JOAD team members have ordered are as well. 

-Kent W.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I recommend these a lot. 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/angel-asb-dyneema-bowstring.html


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

+1 on this http://arrowdynamicarchery.wix.com/arrowdynamicstrings


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

lksseven said:


> Bob, can you school me on why the Beiter is so much better?


Quite simply 
1) the weight makes it easy to get a good "spin" when you are serving. 
2) the tension never slips like on the other three I had. 
3) 1 and 2 make the whole process smoother and faster 

It is a little spendy, but I spent more than that on the other three combined. I think of it sort of like a good knife (or riser). You just know when you hold quality and when it fits your hand. Ironically as I picked up my string jig second hand (and dirt cheap), I spent more on my serving jig than the string jig. But, in my opinion, it was worth it.

Cheers


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

If you can find Angel ready made strings they are probably the best "ready" strings available. I've shot them side by side with my self made and they work just as well. You used to get them from Lancaster in US side, not sure if you can get them anymore. They are far superior to the generic Cartel etc. muck and those I've had are as good as if not better than most "custom" strings.

Edit: there you go: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/angel-asb-dyneema-bowstring.html

Edit2: seems like Mr Magera beat me to it


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

I would go with Arrow Sport Archery. Craig Gibbs is the best. You can Google his shop.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

...


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

scolist said:


> Let me give you some insight. I have 2 different strings for my bow, both bought from LAS.
> 
> 1) Cartel Fast Flight 70" 14 strand. Measurement at center serving .090"
> 
> ...


I had the same problem. I use super nocks for the platinum plus arrows I use, and haven't found a nock that fits my arrow and the cartel fast flight strings. How does the D97 strings stack up with fast flight? I am still trying to figure out string material, and what I should be using with my recurve.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. At this time I don't want to invest the money in making my own strings; because...well, I am just getting into Olympic recurve and have spent more than my fair share of the family budget on my new obsession; and I really have very limited time as well. I do plan on eventually getting to the point of making my own strings; but at this I just ain't there yet.

One question I have is, does anyone know of any reliable information on string material I can find on the web. Still trying to get my head around this part of the bow. Thanks!


----------



## scolist (Sep 16, 2014)

erose said:


> I had the same problem. I use super nocks for the platinum plus arrows I use, and haven't found a nock that fits my arrow and the cartel fast flight strings. How does the D97 strings stack up with fast flight? I am still trying to figure out string material, and what I should be using with my recurve.


If you have the same Cartel string, here's what I do know fits. Easton N nock, and AAE swaged 9/32 nocks. I haven't tried everything, nor do I plan to. No more swaged nocks for me.

These two strings are the only one to provide some kind of specs. One has to be special ordered. Go to the BCY site and maybe it can cause your head to explode too! :mg:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/j-d-bowstrings-recurve-bowstring.html
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/first-string-recurve-string.html

We're both in the same boat, so maybe at some time we can make a swap.

Hopefully the experienced people will enlighten us with their wisdom.

Scott


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

erose said:


> Thanks for the advice. At this time I don't want to invest the money in making my own strings; because...well, I am just getting into Olympic recurve and have spent more than my fair share of the family budget on my new obsession; and I really have very limited time as well. I do plan on eventually getting to the point of making my own strings; but at this I just ain't there yet.
> 
> One question I have is, does anyone know of any reliable information on string material I can find on the web. Still trying to get my head around this part of the bow. Thanks!


You can't go wrong with 8125g. Here are the specs on the last string I ordered from Chad at www.recurves.com . I've shot it for going on 2 years now. I use the #2 Beiter pin nocks, and the .021 center serving diameter with 62xs center serving material is a great fit.

Formula 8125 G Bowstring
Item# 8125G , Bundle Size: 2-Bundle , String Colors: Fluorescent Yellow (16 strand) , String Type: Endless Loop , Serving Type: 62XS Serving , Serving Size: 62xs .021 (center serving 7-1/8" long) , Serving Colors: 62xs black , Actual String Length: 65-3/8" , Type of Bow: SKY TR7 25" recurve with medium length limbs = 68" recurve bow , Draw Weight: 42lb , Type of Nock: Beiter #2 pin nock large groove asymmetrical pin


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## acco205 (Jun 13, 2014)

bobnikon said:


> Quite simply
> 1) the weight makes it easy to get a good "spin" when you are serving.
> 2) the tension never slips like on the other three I had.
> 3) 1 and 2 make the whole process smoother and faster
> ...


Having used others, then the beiter, just buy the beiter and never buy a serving jig again.


Other advantages to learning to DIY- easy to start tuning with strings (playing with strand count, serving length, nock fit, etc), better quality control, no unraveling serving if you're a lefty (since most non-custom, commonly available strings are served for right handed archers), on a rainy day you can build two or three and be set for the season for spares, other people will ask you to build them strings, which you can then sell to further offset the cost of materials.


----------



## mahgnillig (Aug 3, 2014)

I was in the same boat... I bought a couple of generic strings that didn't fit my nocks. I didn't have a serving jig so I had to pay someone else to reserve them, and they still didn't fit to my satisfaction. Then I contacted a couple of custom string makers and told them what I wanted. One never replied to my email and the other didn't use 8125G which was my chosen material (after doing a lot of research here). I ended up building a jig out of a unistrut and some other assorted hardware store bought items and making my own string. If you go this route I would recommend buying a cheaper material like B50 to practice on so you don't blow your expensive 8125G if you screw it up. I have an older wooden recurve and a PVC pipe bow, so I made new strings for both of those out of B50 just to get the technique down, then I moved on to the 8125G. My first string took me around an hour to make... the next two took less. For me this wasn't so much a money saving exercise as a 'get exactly what I want' exercise. I can see how it would save you money in the long run if you go through a lot of strings or have a lot of bows though. 

As for the serving jig, I highly recommend the Beiter. It's not cheap, but it's really smooth and easy to use... I had that thing spinning a nice tight serving relatively quickly within just a couple of minutes of watching a youtube video on how to do it. My very first string turned out pretty darn well considering I'd never done it before, and I attribute its neatness to the Beiter serving jig.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

acco205 said:


> Having used others, then the beiter, just buy the beiter and never buy a serving jig again.


There is a pretty fair alternative if the Beiter's price is too steep, the Cajun, it's the one that's kind of T shaped, black, metal, and has two metal disks that squeeze the string for tension. Not as good as the Beiter but a whole lot better than those U shaped plastic ones. I paid $13 on the auction site.


----------

